# VW Beetle Turbo 2012 vs VW Golf GTI mk7



## jurem (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello!
Im deciding about getting new car. Im choosing between VW Beetle Turbo 2012 and VW Golf GTI mk7. I like both of the. Golf because its sporty and beetle because its rare.
I want to know the difference between those two engines. They both got 2.0 tsi but with different power (Bettle 200bhp, Golf 220bhp). Can you please help me and describe me the difference in those two engines. 

Thanks


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

If you plan to modify it for more power the mk7 is the way to go, especially if you find one with a performance pack or power pack, can't remember the name, those come with a limited slip differential. IMO 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

He new mk7 FYI features a 220hp motor using a k04 turbo while the 2012 Beetle your looking at using a k03 capable of 260HP with tune but as other have said if you plan to go for more power the gti will give you more. There is an upside the beetle will have a lower price tag and you can negotiate for a better price vs a golf which there isn't as much wiggle room


----------



## jurem (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you both for help.

What about VW golf mk 6 gti is this more similar vs beetle turbo ? And is turbo only difference in those cars or are engines also different. ? Its possible to fit k04 to beetle?

Sorry for so much questions but I'm really hyped about getting new car


----------



## jurem (Dec 18, 2015)

Last question 
Whats the different between 2011 and 2012 beetle turbo. One has 200 bhp other one 220. Is only "tuned" by factory or is anything significantly different in engines


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jurem said:


> Thank you both for help.
> 
> What about VW golf mk 6 gti is this more similar vs beetle turbo ? And is turbo only difference in those cars or are engines also different. ? Its possible to fit k04 to beetle?
> 
> Sorry for so much questions but I'm really hyped about getting new car


Mk6 GTI has the same motor as the 2012 Beetle turbo. And yes its possible to fit a ko4, I have a frankenturbo on mine which is a modified ko4.

And lol always good to see people excited about vw's!

posted via tapatalk


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Gearing is different on the Beetle as well. The Beetle is no slouch, but the GTI is considerably more sporty.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

oidoglr said:


> Gearing is different on the Beetle as well. The Beetle is no slouch, but the GTI is considerably more sporty.


No doubt it's different, GTI's with my same setup can't keep up once we hit 4th gear lol!


----------



## Tookaloo (May 29, 2015)

Vwguy026 said:


> He new mk7 FYI features a 220hp motor using a k04 turbo while the 2012 Beetle your looking at using a k03 capable of 260HP with tune but as other have said if you plan to go for more power the gti will give you more. There is an upside the beetle will have a lower price tag and you can negotiate for a better price vs a golf which there isn't as much wiggle room


Concerning tunability, this is totally correct. I believe with APR's Stage 3 tune the MK7 GTI will be getting around 500 hp.  Considering the engine is the same, I've been wondering why APR (or somebody else) hasn't created the same kind of tune for the 2012 Beetle?

I drive a black MK7 GTI. My girlfriend drives a black 2012 Beetle Turbo with an APR tune. I've driven her car many times and would never have any problem recommending her car to anyone wanting to buy one (even before the tune). It's quick, handles well and drives a bit more aggressive than most people would expect a Beetle to. In the end a lot of it comes down to styling and personal taste and that's why I prefer my GTI (that, and I think it's faster but don't tell her  ).


----------

